# Racemasters Chaparral 2d



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

Saw this in the HOWL mailing list. Pretty cool.

http://www.modelcarracingmag.com/newstuff05/newstuff.html


See attached photo bottom right corner.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is awesome.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow! The rumors have been around for a while but it looks like it's going to finally happen. We are in serious need of more cars in this genre.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything new on this.


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

bump :wave:


----------



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

From the link in my original post, which looks like it changed since I orignally posted:


"HO SCALE:

Racemasters will have HO scale the Chaparral 2D in March.

Life-Like will have an HO scale Mustang GT (FR500C) and 2005 NASCAR Ford Fusion and the revised 2005 NASCAR Monte Carlo

Round Two has shipped the last of the RC2 and PLaying Mantis cars and a new “Round Two” chassis and new cars are due this fall"


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think the 2D looks identical to the SCI one.

http://www.slotcarinnovations.com/Available_Now.html


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I kept looking on Slot Car Illustrated whenever someone mentioned SCI. Those are some very nice cars there at Slot Car Innovations.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess we need an industry standard! 
How about SCIn and SCI ?


dw


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I think both look like the Hot Wheel myself...........and BTW the pre production shots of the Shadow Can-Am Mattel (Hot Wheels) had at Toy Fair a few years ago were old AFX slot cars!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I clicked on that link and it basically locks up my browser (Firefox) on a broadband connection. Tried it a couple of times, same result. Something weird going on. Good solid, keep it simple stupid (KISS) multi-browser compatible web design has become a lost art with everyone trying to turn their sites into a personal CNN.com.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I always thought SCI was SLot Car Illustrated?  

That SCI site is interesting. I have access to all that technology at my work, including a laser scanner. I've always wondered if I could produce usable body masters in rapid prototyping.  

-Scott


----------



## BlackBandits (Mar 25, 2005)

*Bump*

http://www.modelcarracingmag.com/newstuff05/newstuff.html

Under HO Scale talks about new racemaster chapparal 2d having been shipped, Life Like having new Mustang GT, ford fusion and monte carlo, and new sectional track system from Granite Archer Race Tracks www.slotcartracks.net.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

That "GAR" track looks interesting.

Looks like the price is comperable to MAX track.But the GAR seems to offer more options as to track pieces.

I'll be keeping an eye on this.Looks like I will be moving soon,and I am contemplating bringing my track with me and setting it up again,or saying the hell with it and redoing it in MAX,or maybe now GAR.

Thanks for the link.

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

If anybody knocks up a GAR layout in Tracker and gets a quote on it from Brad, could they post the results here?


dw


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it looks like a great track but it looks really expensive


----------



## RickP (May 15, 2002)

One thing I can't figure out is how the electrical connection is made between sections? I'm assuming that the lock wires provide the connection; but it is never stated or shown.

Rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

RickP said:


> One thing I can't figure out is how the electrical connection is made between sections? I'm assuming that the lock wires provide the connection; but it is never stated or shown.
> 
> Rick


I wondered the same thing.I thought I was missing something.

Mike


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Found this on another board. Better pics!

http://www.qtm-rc.com/catalog/chaparral-coupe-p-23047.html

Evan


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I've been waiting to see pictures of those. Looks like they did a nice job on them.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Freakin' cool! :thumbsup: 

So they are available in Europe.....which leads to the obvious quesion.....

Who's got them in the US??????????

They aren't on the Racemasters or Scale Auto's sites yet....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/afx/afx9502.htm


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Stores/Default.aspx?StoreBrandId=AFX

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=WR&I=LXMLP3


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNMLP5&P=G


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

It seems that nobody has them yet. All those links say late April to mid May.

Evan


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Mid May, oh the agony.......


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Check this out:

http://www.toyracecars.com/index.php?cPath=27&osCsid=fd6090c737a63cc868972672ebf3b854


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*track vs. track?*



Montoya1 said:


> If anybody knocks up a GAR layout in Tracker and gets a quote on it from Brad, could they post the results here?
> 
> 
> dw





> it looks like a great track but it looks really expensive


If you have ever raced on "professional" (I use the term loosely) type track vs the plastic track that comes in race sets, you would see a noticeable difference... 
That being said, I still have not decided if it is worth the price difference.. :lol: 
(And I have a small bunch of sectional track....)


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Whoo-hoo!!! Finally shows on the Racemasters site......where's the credit card........ :thumbsup:


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw a bunch just showed up on epay, too


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Manning said:


> Whoo-hoo!!! Finally shows on the Racemasters site......where's the credit card........ :thumbsup:


I heard from Desiree Russell they are in stock, wanted to check.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Got an order confirmation email from Desiree Russell, might have them towards the end of next week..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Manning said:


> Got an order confirmation email from Desiree Russell, might have them towards the end of next week..... :thumbsup:


Could you get one for me (#7) - Desiree told me they won't ship outside continental America.


dw


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Got them today!! Ordered them on Saturday night, got them on Tuesday....wow. 

They look good. The body appears to be indestructible. Quite thick. 

I like 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Manning said:


> The body appears to be indestructible. Quite thick.



So not a good racer then?
Does it sit low enough, it looks good in pictures but sometimes images can be deceptive.


dw


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Just ordered mine from Bud! :thumbsup: 

Evan


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

The sides are pretty thick. Can't really tell about the top surfaces. The body sits low on the chassis. And the overall height of the body is fairly low, and there is not that much rear overhang, so it actually handles decent. 

I didn't get out the Daytona Coupes when I ran the Chap last night, so I have not done a back to back test between the two, but I'd guess the Chap would be better. I was a bit disappointed in the handling of the DC's. Too much weight up high and to the rear. The underbelly pan in the back added a ton of weight. They look great though..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Manning said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the handling of the DC's. Too much weight up high and to the rear. The underbelly pan in the back added a ton of weight. They look great though..... :thumbsup:


We found the same at last November's 24hr race. ended up running a Rokar 934 with tomy body tabs.


dw


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Montoya1, if you haven't ordered one yet let me know and I will get you one when I order mine. [email protected]


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

22tall said:


> Montoya1, if you haven't ordered one yet let me know and I will get you one when I order mine. [email protected]


many, many thanks but I ordered one of each from Bud yesterday.


dw


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was going to buy one of these at the show yesterday, but it looked to tall.

I'm going to hold off a bit then buy one of these.










I prefer a T-Jet Chassis anyway.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I picked up one of these and I'm quite impressed. Yeah, the roof is a bit too high because it has to accomodate the bulky Turbo chassis. (Alas, the Aurora G-Plus was the last HO chassis to place so few demands on body makers.) But overall I'm thrilled to have a new Chappy in my collection that's tough enough (and inexpensive) to run on a modern magnet car chassis. Kudos to RaceMasters for bringing something exciting out for the 1:64 race crowd. Keep them coming!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

RaceMasters did a great job on that car and I love the SRT chassis.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

The magnatraction or the Xtraction fits perfectly on it .
A very nice car....! 

A major contender in our next "sport-canam" race ! :thumbsup:


----------

